# What exactly is the "chihuahua personality"



## lyredragon (Jul 28, 2010)

I have 2 chis, and they are such different characters. Foxxy is spunky, playful and ready to rumble all the time. I think her list of fears is restricted to the back stairs, which are 3 flights of open ones so that you cans see all the way down. She also loves people very much, but she doesn't want to be picked up and carried around. She likes to be admired and petted but only as long as she's wanting to sit still. She's got a super high prey drive , and she loves to watch out the window and bark at the people. She hates being under blankets, though. Most of the time, she sleeps upside down under the AC.

Tag is a complete opposite of that. He loves people, but he's very timid about it, even though he wants to be as close to you as possible. Foxxy won't stay on your lap for long, but tag will snuggle up and stay for as long as you're willing to sit. Around other dogs he's very submissive, and he is afraid of fast movements, leashes, loud noises, angry men, plastic bags, heights, big dogs, and head pats. He likes warm places, and loves to be tucked in 

Neither of them I would say, really match the personality people talk about. Both love kids. They are not snappy, one person dogs. They don't try to dominate. They seem to get along with all of the dogs in the apartment complex. They don't shiver all the time. They're watchdogs, but not excessively yappy. 

The more I read about chihuahuas the more I think that chihuahua personalities are more like grab bags than some concrete personality like you would expect from a more uniform breed like yorkies or dals. What do you think? What really defines the personality of a chihuahua as a whole breed?


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I strongly believe that the environment a Chi is brought up in will define their personality. My first Chi was brought up around grownups so she wasn't real good with little kids.
Midgie, the baby girl to my first Chi (who died) has grown up with my twin girls (they're all the same age-5) & Midgie tolerates them a lot more than other Chi's that aren't around little ones much. 
Peoples personalities are defined by how they were raised & treated while they were growing up (think about it). Chi's are all unique just like us, that's what makes them the most wonderful & most saught after companion.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

LOL - now that's a good question - I have two purebred chis both with the same mother -

Bruno is the most laid back calm loving little dog - nothing disturbs him, he takes everything in his stride, and you never hear a sound out of him, all he wants is cuddles and looks up at me with the biggest eyes - he's like a little hippy on dope.

Poppy is a little rip as would say in Ireland - she is excitable, full of herself, barks like nuts at other dogs even when they are massive - so vocal when the two of them are playfighting she going nrr nrrr nrrr - when she's chasing she yips all the time, she is so inquisitive, when we are out in the car she has to be able to look out the window and check out everything that is happening - she is also very loving and loves her cuddles too - she's like a little punk on speed

So go figure what is the typical chi


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

LOL!!! Poppy sounds just like Prada! It must be a bitch thing!!!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Lol Jane is Bruno on pills hahahaha you made me laugh.

Daisy is very chilled out and very attached to me has to be on me all the time except after 7pm she likes te other side ofthe sofa. 

She is into everything if someone has something she needs it like a kid haha she's so quiet except for knocks on the door or stuff outside the back garden she will get her hckles up and growl like nuts!!

She's shy for about 5 sec when meeting new dogs but comes round and is everyones best friend she is so affectionate but so independent at the same time


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

Dogs are definately more loving and loyal than bitches, more easy going too. I suppose they are like humans and have different personalities 
All of mine are brought up the same, same socialisaton, same envioroment, same training but they are all different - even litter brothers/sisters


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Guess said:


> LOL!!! Poppy sounds just like Prada! It must be a bitch thing!!!


Nope! that's AJ as well.. he is my fierce little warrior dog.. ha ha


----------



## edel (Sep 6, 2009)

lol they do all have their own personalities  

ami is very shy when around strangers he wont let them pet him at all .. but when hes just with me or people he knows well he is a right lil crazy thing lol 

tyson is a bit young to say what he is like , but at the min he loves been cuddled and running round wit ami i think he will be a lil wilder than ami lol


----------



## lyredragon (Jul 28, 2010)

Aquarius said:


> so vocal when the two of them are playfighting she going nrr nrrr nrrr -



Oh yeah. foxxy is totally like this with tag. nrr nrr anrgg


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

From the AKC website on Chihuahua breed standard.

_Temperament
Alert, projecting the ‘terrier-like’ attitudes of self importance, confidence, self-reliance._

That said, I agree that a chihuahua's personality is molded to a large degree by environment. The snappy, yippy, bitey chihuahua rep is created by owners who don't have a clue that those things aren't "cute" or something to laugh at and be amused by, they are serious behavior issues that need to be dealt with. 

Regardless of the breed standard, regardless of whether you get your chihuahua from a responsible, ethical breeder or a BYB or a rescue, each chihuahua is going to have their own personality, because each dog is unique and individual, just the way children born to the same mother and father are going to be individuals and not clones of each other or the parents.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Both of mine share some characteristics. They are both very nosey and terratorial. They have no problem with people coming round but have to investigate every single sound they hear!!
They are both very, very people orientated. Adam (and Hannah, although she is only half Chi!) will throw themselves at total strangers with any encouragement. Heidi is very nervous of strangers but you can see she desperatley wants to say hello and if someone sits quietly she will eventually jump on their lap for kisses!
I think thats the main characteristic TBH. Must love people!!
Its one of the reasons I got Chi's. I needed a breed that wouldnt get annoyed with being picked up and cuddled every 5 minutes!!LOL


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

My experiences with Chis and pretty much all breeds is that the 'typical' breed personality is really more of a stereotypical personality. In general, a dog of X breed will behave this, this, and this way, but actual individuals within a breed can really vary a lot from that standard. Chiwees are no exception.

I find that a dog's temperament is a combination of nature and nurture. Genetics sets down the limits of what's possible and rearing decides where, on that predetermined scale, a dog will sit. That is, I've met dogs who have been abused, neglected and even tortured who go running up to new people with delight and affection because despite their terrible experiences, their genes made them resilient and exceedingly social. Conversely, I've met frightened, anxious dogs who were raised with the utmost care and effort but whose genetics made them worried, cautious dogs despite careful socialization. It's definitely a combination of both that shapes a dog's ultimate personality.


----------

